# Sydney Ahb Pub Crawl May 2009



## Gerard_M (20/2/09)

OK as I am about a week away from living in the greatest place on earth, I reckon we might need to organise a AHB Sydney pub crawl.........again.
There are some new venues that need to be included & this could mean a boat trip. Any takers????


In no particular order 

The Local Tap House in Darlinghurst
4 Pines in Manly
Belgian Cafe on the wharf @ Manly
The Australian @ The Rocks
The Lord Nelson @ The Rocks
RedOak in Clarence Street ( free glass with each beer purchased!)
James Squire BrewHouse King Street Wharf

Add a few venues & we can work out a map. 
So where do you reckon we can get to?

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mikem108 (20/2/09)

Gotta give the new Tap House a run and while you're on that side of town the Macquarie


----------



## Offline (20/2/09)

Gerard_M said:


> OK as I am about a week away from living in the greatest place on earth, ....
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard



So your moving to the Hunter Valley are you?


----------



## joshuahardie (20/2/09)

After going to last years one

I AM SO IN. where do i sign.
 


I think the Maquarie / Local Taphouse should be included for sure.
Maybe even start on that side of the city and then head towards the rocks.

So the reverse order of last year?


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

Isnt the Taphouse the name of a bar at the airport - or is there another one in the city ?


----------



## .DJ. (20/2/09)

The Local Taphouse is opening in Darlinghurst...

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gerard_M (20/2/09)

Offline said:


> So your moving to the Hunter Valley are you?



Mate, If you don't live in Sydney, then you are camping out!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## eric8 (20/2/09)

Since it's no where near my wife's b'day, like the last 2 years where, I am definitely going to this one. Free glasses from Redoak with a beer purchase, thats nothing new is it? I thought they where always free, oops


----------



## Josh (20/2/09)

Sounds like fun. I'm provisionally in.


----------



## white.grant (20/2/09)

Is there an actual date? Bearing in mind that Big Brew day is 2.5.09

cheers

grant


----------



## matti (20/2/09)

This is a completely selfish date proposal.

Weekend 8th-9th May or 15th-16 May.

Another thread to follow. LOL 

matti


----------



## Muggus (20/2/09)

Sounds very tempting!
Especially with the addition of the Local Taphouse and 4 Pines, which i'm yet to visit.
I'll be pencilling this one in as a definate maybe.


----------



## tdack (20/2/09)

As I didn't make the last informal gathering just before Christmas (damn grey boats breaking down!) I'll throw my two bobs in for 15/16 May.

Either way I can submit an application to SWMBO with a pretty high chance of it being approved and depending on the weekend she'll probably want to come along as well!


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

Will there be arm-wrestling ?  

And how many people will crucify me if I attend ? :lol: 

Seriously though, this is a great idea. My missuz is having her 30th in May, and I'm probabnly going to do something special (like shaving !) so i hope the dates wont conflict.


----------



## Stuster (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Will there be arm-wrestling ?



Absolutely. At least, towards the end of the day many things could happen.  



Jase71 said:


> And how many people will crucify me if I attend ?



7.  

Count me in. Any weekend in May is probably fine AFAIK.

Good to see you back, Gerard. Any chance you could bring that pram along this time too. h34r:


----------



## Gerard_M (20/2/09)

Stuster said:


> Good to see you back, Gerard. Any chance you could bring that pram along this time too. h34r:



Looking forward to being back Stu. Riley will only be 10 months old so there is a chance a pram could turn up.
Might have to have a Saturday night tasting session back at Paddys too, see ya by the Giraffes!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Looking forward to being back Stu. Riley will only be 10 months old so there is a chance a pram could turn up.
> Might have to have a *Saturday night tasting session back at Paddys* too, see ya by the Giraffes!
> Cheers
> Gerard



Flemington ?


----------



## barls (20/2/09)

im in if its later in the month as i dont get back in the country till around the 9th.


----------



## Gerard_M (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Flemington ?



Yes


----------



## [email protected] (20/2/09)

I'm in. Be good to meet you all and put faces to names. Na stuff yous all. I'm in for the beer


----------



## kabooby (22/2/09)

That time of year again. Cant wait.

Kabooby


----------



## atkinsonr (22/2/09)

kabooby said:


> That time of year again. Cant wait.
> 
> Kabooby



Kabooby, that was your 1000th post!

Count me in.


----------



## kabooby (22/2/09)

Didn't even realise

Kabooby


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/09)

Awesome, and I like the idea of the Manly bars.
Count me in (for the moment!).


----------



## Franko (22/2/09)

Oh yeah,

Gerard cant wait-good to have you back mate

Franko


----------



## Gerard_M (23/2/09)

Franko said:


> Oh yeah,
> 
> Gerard cant wait-good to have you back mate
> 
> Franko



Can't wait to be back Frank. I could even turn out next Saturday in the whites if required. 
I am thinking of starting the crawl at Manly, with breakfast at the Belgian joint on the wharf, then a few at 4Pines before taking a Harbour cruise.
The Australian, Lord Nelson, $RedOak$, JS Brewhouse. I guess we will have a few variations on the route between now & then.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Millet Man (23/2/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Can't wait to be back Frank. I could even turn out next Saturday in the whites if required.
> I am thinking of starting the crawl at Manly, with breakfast at the Belgian joint on the wharf, then a few at 4Pines before taking a Harbour cruise.
> The Australian, Lord Nelson, $RedOak$, JS Brewhouse. I guess we will have a few variations on the route between now & then.
> Cheers
> Gerard


Heard you were heading back north, was down in Warrnambool for Valentines Day with the other half and we ventured to the FHB but you had already gone by 4pm Sat.

Dirty Angel was our pick but bottled product (for later on) was nothing like on tap, top beer.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Weizguy (23/2/09)

That's a big spread of venues here, Gerard. Could be a little ambitious.

Look forward to a Paddy's get-together. Hope it's before May.  

Why May, though. I anticipated April, coz it's been Aplril in the past. It's my b'day in April and I don't think I can wait until May.  

or should I start the "Official" Sydney pub crawl in a rival thread?? :lol: 

C U's there
Les


----------



## rosswill (23/2/09)

I'm in.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/2/09)

barls said:


> im in if its later in the month as i dont get back in the country till around the 9th.




Since I can't make the Barls Buck's Day Brew Day, I'll happily vote for the 15th May for Barl's First Domestic As a Married Man (Sorry Dear The Honeymoon Is Over) for a tour of the tart called Sydney.

Where the Dargons playing that weekend ?


----------



## Gerard_M (23/2/09)

Millet Man said:


> Heard you were heading back north, was down in Warrnambool for Valentines Day with the other half and we ventured to the FHB but you had already gone by 4pm Sat.
> 
> Dirty Angel was our pick but bottled product (for later on) was nothing like on tap, top beer.
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.



Andrew
The bottles would have been the end of the previous batch while the draught beer was only the 1st or 2nd keg of a new batch. Glad you liked them.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M (23/2/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> That's a big spread of venues here, Gerard. Could be a little ambitious.
> 
> Look forward to a Paddy's get-together. Hope it's before May.
> 
> ...



Yes Les there will be a big Paddys night when I get back & a few things get sorted. April will be a good time, hopefully before Easter. Double Belgian Chocolate ice cream sandwiches with Porter sounds good to me.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Duff (23/2/09)

Gerard_M said:


> OK as I am about a week away from living in the greatest place on earth.....



Bwahahahaha.....good one G.

I'll see what my dates are around that time. Unfortunately have to spend a little time in Sydney several times per year now. Will try and coincide to make the trip more enjoyable


----------



## kabooby (23/2/09)

Just to clarify it is actually the Bavarian Bier Cafe on the wharf @ Manly and not the Belgian beer cafe.

Or is there both :unsure: 

Kabooby


----------



## Gerard_M (23/2/09)

Duff said:


> Bwahahahaha.....good one G.
> 
> I'll see what my dates are around that time. Unfortunately have to spend a little time in Sydney several times per year now. Will try and coincide to make the trip more enjoyable



4 million people can't be wrong Brett!
If you are headed south anytime bring your clubs. Weds arvos are for golf. If I don't get out to play on Weds arvo it is because I managed to get an early morning game with my Dad & his mates.
Cheers
Gerard

It may be a Bavarian joint, it is definately on a wharf.


----------



## kabooby (23/2/09)

Its a great spot. I spent my last birthday in Manly and had breakfast at the Bavarian Bier cafe on the wharf. Bacon & eggs with a Hefe goes down a treat.

Kabooby


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/3/09)

The Local Tap House in Darlinghurst
4 Pines in Manly
Belgian Cafe on the wharf @ Manly
The Australian @ The Rocks
The Lord Nelson @ The Rocks
RedOak in Clarence Street ( free glass with each beer purchased!)
James Squire BrewHouse King Street Wharf



Date - need to plan something in May .. have we locked in a date as yet ?

16th May 2009 .. my choice but flexible as long as I can find out pretty soon !

Can't be first weekend in May - Big Brew Day (May 2)

Mother's Day 10th May therefore the 9th May is no good either

Anything else on in a Saturday in May to stop it being a contender ?


----------



## joshuahardie (6/3/09)

16/5 sounds good to me

does not clash with Sunday sport so that is good.



BTW going off your crawl list: 4 pines / taphouse don't open till lunchtime, we will probably have to start down at the rocks with breakfast weizens like last time.....


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/3/09)

joshuahardie said:


> 16/5 sounds good to me
> 
> does not clash with Sunday sport so that is good.
> 
> ...




I'll leave the itinerary entirely in the hands of the Sydneysiders - I got lost last year !


----------



## Stuster (6/3/09)

16th May sounds ok AFAIK. 

That itinerary seems a bit ambitious. If we're doing Manly, I think that all the way up to the Local Taphouse seems a bit of a walk. I'd certainly like to get to the Taphouse though. Hmmm.


----------



## petesbrew (6/3/09)

Stuster said:


> 16th May sounds ok AFAIK.
> 
> That itinerary seems a bit ambitious. If we're doing Manly, I think that all the way up to the Local Taphouse seems a bit of a walk. I'd certainly like to get to the Taphouse though. Hmmm.



I had a quick look at the transport website the other day at work, and there's a bus stop right outside the Taphouse. That's definitely an option from the Redoak.
Plus, as a finishing point, it's only a 10min or so stagger back to Central... DOWNHILL... past another few pubs.


----------



## Stuster (6/3/09)

Good point, Pete. That would work. So are people in favour of starting in Manly?


4 Pines, Manly
Bavarian Cafe on the wharf, Manly
(Lowenbru??)
The Lord Nelson, The Rocks
The Australian, The Rocks
Redoak, Clarence Street (actually I'm much prefer the Belgian Beer Cafe than the Redoak. Which one is the people's choice? Or just do both. B) )
James Squire BrewHouse, King Street Wharf (before the Redoak? include this or not if we're going to the Taphouse?)
The Local Tap House, Darlinghurst


----------



## joshuahardie (6/3/09)

Stu, 

4 Pines does not open on a Saturday until 11
Bavarian opens at 8.30 according to their website.

If it is going to be manly, would be best to make the Bavarian first.


I like the rest of the itinerary tho

No preference between the Belgian/ Redoak


----------



## Stuster (6/3/09)

Ok. So how about this then.

Bavarian Cafe on the wharf, Manly
4 Pines, Manly
(Lowenbru??)
The Lord Nelson, The Rocks
The Australian, The Rocks
Redoak, Clarence Street (actually I'm much prefer the Belgian Beer Cafe than the Redoak. Which one is the people's choice? Or just do both. cool.gif )
James Squire BrewHouse, King Street Wharf (before the Redoak? include this or not if we're going to the Taphouse?)
The Local Tap House, Darlinghurst


----------



## mikem108 (6/3/09)

Would join in from the Lord Nelson onwards. 
Redoak/Belgian equally as expensive, lets do both.
I think Tap house over JS just because its new and has some cool beers.


----------



## schooey (6/3/09)

Oh dear.. better go check out Ebay and see if I can find a humidicrib for the wallet, after this little adventure it's gonna need some time in the ICU...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/3/09)

Stuster said:


> Ok. So how about this then.
> 
> Bavarian Cafe on the wharf, Manly
> 4 Pines, Manly
> ...




As you know, I'm not fussy  

but just thinking of last year ..

The Australian also the lunch stop

then Belgium Cafe, then Redoak

Where's tea at ?

Is that JS Brewhouse where we played pool last year?

never been to the Taphouse .. sounds good !


----------



## Barry (6/3/09)

What we will need is several helicopters if that is going to be the itinerary


----------



## PostModern (6/3/09)

I might join in when you hit the south shore of the harbour. The amount of time getting to Manly is not that different than Canberra for me. May as well go to the Wig and Pen.


----------



## Gerard_M (16/3/09)

PostModern said:


> I might join in when you hit the south shore of the harbour. The amount of time getting to Manly is not that different than Canberra for me. May as well go to the Wig and Pen.



Yep, stuff it. I couldn't be bothered wandering the streets & paying overs for beers that I am only 1/2 interested in. 
I propose a one-pub crawl. 8 beers on tap at Paddy's by mid-May. $2 per middy with finger food provided.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Pumpy (16/3/09)

If you go to the crawl have too much to drink and abuse kebab sellers .


remember 'a drunk says what a sober man thinks' 


pumpy


----------



## Doc (16/3/09)

The later in May the more likely I'll be in.
Definitely not on Mothers Day weekend 

Doc


----------



## schooey (16/3/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Yep, stuff it. I couldn't be bothered wandering the streets & paying overs for beers that I am only 1/2 interested in.
> I propose a one-pub crawl. 8 beers on tap at Paddy's by mid-May. $2 per middy with finger food provided.
> Cheers
> Gerard



After spending 300 cold last year, I might meet you all at paddy's...


----------



## adraine (16/3/09)

schooey said:


> Oh dear.. better go check out Ebay and see if I can find a humidicrib for the wallet, after this little adventure it's gonna need some time in the ICU...



Im in and if your heading down the dreaded F3 schooey maybe we could work something out with regards to transport


----------



## schooey (16/3/09)

Dude, last year Offline, Weizguy and I caught the train. We picked Josh Hardie up on the way.... I was planning on doing similar this year


----------



## adraine (16/3/09)

schooey said:


> Dude, last year Offline, Weizguy and I caught the train. We picked Josh Hardie up on the way.... I was planning on doing similar this year



Sweet mate sounds like a plan.
ill keep an eye on the thread and we can work out what train later on


----------



## joshuahardie (17/3/09)

schooey said:


> Dude, last year Offline, Weizguy and I caught the train. We picked Josh Hardie up on the way.... I was planning on doing similar this year



Ill be doing the same thing this year schooey.... was a not to be missed event last time.


----------



## Weizguy (17/3/09)

schooey said:


> Dude, last year Offline, Weizguy and I caught the train. We picked Josh Hardie up on the way.... I was planning on doing similar this year


Was that an old Blues song? "train, train, train. Train of fools"

Gerard, I thought you were organising the Paddy's gig for April. Are you double-dipping?

I'd like to start at Manly and make it to the Taphouse. Couldn't be a much bigger day than 19 beers last Saturday.


----------



## PostModern (17/3/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Couldn't be a much bigger day than 19 beers last Saturday.



So you're not having one of each at the Taphouse?

I'm up for a crawl across from the Rocks to Darlo. 

How does this look?:

Mango Wiezen Breakfast @ Lowenbrau
Beer with the brewer at the Lord Nelson (maybe a tour by Damien if there are enough interested?)
Lunch at the Australian
One or two fortifying Belgians for the walk to Darlo
Schwartz Pale Ale at the Macca to recoup from the walk
A bus or walk up Flinders St to the Taphouse until we're ready to stagger downhill to Central

No 40 min ride on the ferry plus walk to eat up time if Manly is on the list. Mostly brewpubs or micro-friendly bars.

My 2c


----------



## kabooby (17/3/09)

We could stop off at the Columbian along the way but I hear the beer taste like arse

Kabooby h34r:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/3/09)

PostModern said:


> So you're not having one of each at the Taphouse?
> 
> I'm up for a crawl across from the Rocks to Darlo.
> 
> ...





First half sounds like last year .. that's good.

Second half is new .. that's good.


But I'm very annoyed on two fronts.

I like the Manly ferry idea - novel.



> Yep, stuff it. I couldn't be bothered wandering the streets & paying overs for beers that I am only 1/2 interested in. I propose a one-pub crawl. 8 beers on tap at Paddy's by mid-May. $2 per middy with finger food provided.



That aint a pub crawl's arsehole ! If that's the final option, count me out.


Some of you blokes sounding like weak ansy pansy Sydney types of wankers ! HTFU.


----------



## PostModern (17/3/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I like the Manly ferry idea - novel.



40 mins each way, plus wait time on the wharf, all alcohol-free... ie, no carry-ons or roadies or you'll wear a $400 fine. Still sound good? I think the Manly German-themed restaurant cum-beerhall would make a good destination on its own, just too far out, imho, for part of a city-wide crawl.


----------



## Gerard_M (17/3/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> That aint a pub crawl's arsehole ! If that's the final option, count me out.
> Some of you blokes sounding like weak ansy pansy Sydney types of wankers ! HTFU.



Good points there, but I honestly couldn't be bothered wandering around getting overcharged for beers that I couldn't give a rats about. There will be a tasting night on the first Saturday of May @ Paddys Brewery in the Markets Hotel Flemington. I will post more info in another thread after I get back from Melb.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## PostModern (17/3/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Good points there, but I honestly couldn't be bothered wandering around getting overcharged for beers that I couldn't give a rats about. There will be a tasting night on the first Saturday of May @ Paddys Brewery in the Markets Hotel Flemington. I will post more info in another thread after I get back from Melb.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Who's brewing at Paddy's these days? Not a micro we hear too much about around here.


----------



## Stuster (17/3/09)

PostModern said:


> Who's brewing at Paddy's these days?



He's above you.


----------



## petesbrew (17/3/09)

Keep us posted Gerard

Maybe if we let the 4 Pines guys know we're making the effort to sail across the harbour to visit their establishment, they'll throw in a brewery tour, or at least a pack of kettle chips?


----------



## PostModern (17/3/09)

I know he used to brew there, didn't think they'd take him back 

So for the record, Gerard, which beers in Sydney do you care about? You have some history with the Lord and the Macca don't you? And some mates at the Aussie? And there are a shitload of good craft beers on tap at the Taphouse. What's not to love?

I agree with your sentiments when it comes to the Belgian and such, tho.

Just looked at the 4 Pines website. It's useless. I forgot it was there in my earlier posts. I thought Manly was just for the German place. Still, I think it's a day trip on its own, as the time taken out of the crawl.....


----------



## tdack (17/3/09)

Sounds like there's a few from down South that don't appreciate the fine beverages on the North Shore ....

I'm happy to meet you guys anywhere, Manly is a short SWMBO taxi ride away, otherwise it'll be shanks pony and public transport to the starting point in the city.

16 May sounds good -- see you all at the start (where ever that ends up!)


----------



## PostModern (17/3/09)

Well May is coming up. Let's light up the itinerary discussion. List the two places you most want to go to and why...
Then we can get an idea of where everyone wants to go and make a list that is practical and covers as many venues listed as possible. Then Little Squares can get her google mapping skills out and do the red line thing.


----------



## matti (17/3/09)

Lord Nelson + The Taphouse

I am happy with Manly but could do without the Australian.

Playing it by ear and will join where $$ or time allows
16th MAy is Perrrfect.

Make a poll!?


----------



## rosswill (17/3/09)

16th May is good for me.
I'll probably hook up with the crowd when it gets to the CBD.
I have not been to any of the venues, so I'll tag along anywhere.
It will be good to put some faces to avitars.


----------



## schooey (17/3/09)

16th May is good for me too... I'd like to do the Taphouse and also the Lord Nelson again, don't mind the Australian, don't really care if we miss the Red Oak or the Bavarian... I'm kinda easy about the Manly aspect, but I think PoMo has a point about travel times (dry argument) etc.... Also a bitch if travelling on public Transport from Newcastle, so I don't mind kicking off at the Lowenbrau...

Anyhoo... will see what the consensus offers up and decide from there


----------



## white.grant (17/3/09)

I am keen to visit the taphouse but not fussy about the rest, I rarely get a chance to drink in the city so anywhere is good. I do think the Manly excursion is a long way off the track of insobriety though and would be best experienced as a day out on its own. 

cheers

grant


----------



## redbeard (17/3/09)

Lord Nelson + Maquarie + Taphouse


----------



## Gerard_M (17/3/09)

PostModern said:


> So for the record, Gerard, which beers in Sydney do you care about? You have some history with the Lord and the Macca don't you? And some mates at the Aussie? And there are a shitload of good craft beers on tap at the Taphouse. What's not to love?
> 
> I agree with your sentiments when it comes to the Belgian and such, tho.



I prefer to support in order, any Brew-pub, a bar with beers from a brew pub or small brewery on tap, Malt Shovel, Mountain Goat, Coopers (as long as it is fresh & moving). 
So The Lord Nelson & 4 Pines, are a safe bet. 
The Mac, I haven't been there since I left, it is just too far from home. 
Anywhere they have St Peters Blonde on tap is a good spot to spend the afternoon. 
Red Oak is way to expensive, but I like the free glasses & their range of 6 different versions of a Porter is fun! 
The Australian has some nice beers from time to time, so that makes it worth a visit.
I do not like spending my drinking $$ in Belgian, Bavarian or Irish bars. The only time I will break this rule is when I am in Belgium, Bavaria or Ireland.
If I can live my life without drinking something over hopped with Amarillo or Cascade then I will be happy enough. 
There are only so many beers you get to drink in a lifetime & I don't plan on drinking any boring ones, so that rules out anything that is contract brewed by AIB.
Apart from that I consider myself fairly easy to please!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Punkal (17/3/09)

16th May looks good to me too. I am going away for work next week but ill be back in time and there is a few places i have not been and really want to see.


----------



## Gulpa (17/3/09)

redbeard said:


> Lord Nelson + Maquarie + Taphouse



+1

...if I can make it. Circumstances have conspired against me the last two years :angry: . I have trouble fronting up with the cash to buy belgians at the bottlo so belgian beer cafe is not that interesting for me.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## joshuahardie (18/3/09)

Lord Nelson is my only must have
Taphouse would run second cause I have not been there before.


----------



## Stuster (18/3/09)

Maybe vote in the poll I set up. Here. :icon_cheers:


----------



## syd_03 (21/3/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Red Oak is way to expensive, but I like the free glasses & their range of 6 different versions of a Porter is fun!



What is this I keep reading about Redoak and free glasses?


----------



## Pumpy (21/3/09)

syd_03 said:


> What is this I keep reading about Redoak and free glasses?




They loan you a pair of spectacles so you read the price list .

as you may be struggling to believe what you are reading .

I usually give that place a miss and go straight down to The james Squire in DH 

Pumpy


----------



## matti (5/4/09)

Just checked the calender and found there are a special Birthday falling on the 16th May.
I hope you can make it Dane.


----------



## Linz (12/4/09)

OK,

Ive just spotted that I have a 4 day break on the tues-fri, so a bit of roster swapping to do to shift the 4 days so it covers the weekend...

and Ive put a deposit on a wheel chair B)


----------



## Pumpy (12/4/09)

Linz said:


> OK,
> 
> Ive just spotted that I have a 4 day break on the tues-fri, so a bit of roster swapping to do to shift the 4 days so it covers the weekend...
> 
> and Ive put a deposit on a wheel chair B)



Linz I hope you are not pushing the F#@*ng wheelchair with Little Squares in it again .

Boozy the clown ,Franko and Ross have not had the mental stability since you let Little squares crash into the the concrete freeway underpass with all the drama that went with injuring her ankle or the underpass .

and that was before you had a drink .

Tell LS to walk its far more healthier for everyone .


pumpy


----------



## Duff (12/4/09)

syd_03 said:


> What is this I keep reading about Redoak and free glasses?



Thanks for reminding me.

Gerard, where's my Redoak glass? Organic PA if I recall....


----------



## Jez (12/4/09)

Duff said:


> Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Gerard, where's my Redoak glass? Organic PA if I recall....




Mine too.....that pram was LOADED!!


----------



## Duff (12/4/09)

Jez said:


> Mine too.....that pram was LOADED!!



:lol: 

Gerard's holding out on us Jez...


----------



## Pumpy (12/4/09)

Duff said:


> :lol:
> 
> Gerard's holding out on us Jez...




Fagin (pronounced /ˈfeɪɡɪn/) is a fictional character who appears in the Charles Dickens novel Oliver Twist, referred to in the preface of the novel as a "receiver of stolen goods", but referred to more frequently within the actual story as the "merry old gentleman" or simply the "Jew".


pumpy


----------



## petesbrew (27/4/09)

getting closer. bring it on


----------



## Stuster (27/4/09)

I just found out yesterday I can't go.  

A stuff up between SWMBO and me due to work commitments of hers and my inability to listen when surfing. :lol: 

So have fun. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## gibbocore (27/4/09)

its a shame about the redoak hate, i drank/ate there not long ago, parted with $180 for me and the missus and was very happy, drunk myself silly and ate some awesome food, entre and main, dessert for the lady, 6 beers including their wee heavy which i fell in love with. I'm more than happy to pay for ambiance.


----------



## tdack (27/4/09)

I'll add a vote for 4 Pines in Manly. Stumbled in there purely by accident the other night(was planning dinner down stairs at the African place).

Ended up staying for a parma and a bit of the open mic night.

They had a batch on the go while we were there, lovely aroma of malt wafted out every 20 or 30 mins, must have been the hop additions to the kettle.


----------



## berapnopod (4/5/09)

I haven't been keeping up with things lately, but is this pub crawl on for the 16th of May?

If so, I will be in Sydney that day and would be great to catch up! 

Berp.


----------



## Bizier (4/5/09)

gibbocore said:


> its a shame about the redoak hate, i drank/ate there not long ago, parted with $180 for me and the missus and was very happy, drunk myself silly and ate some awesome food, entre and main, dessert for the lady, 6 beers including their wee heavy which i fell in love with. I'm more than happy to pay for ambiance.



+1
I would support these guys many times over the Mac, as their beers simply taste good and have an emphasis on quality. In a state of unemployment, and against all fiscal sensibility, I still bought two of their $15 baltic porters because they were so good.
They are expensive, but superior, but that is craft beer.

There is an added bonus if you get there at 5:30 because you can laugh at how the suits drink their boutique beers.


----------



## Little_Squares (4/5/09)

OK - so can anyone come up with a plan so I can get the map underway.......it's a bloody long way from the Lord Nelson to the Taphouse so taxi's may apply.......


----------



## Little_Squares (4/5/09)

Screw it....I just created a map based on last year's crawl with a swim from Manly thrown in....


----------



## Little_Squares (4/5/09)

PostModern said:


> So you're not having one of each at the Taphouse?
> 
> I'm up for a crawl across from the Rocks to Darlo.
> 
> ...


I agree, I don't think I'd make it all the way from Manly to Darlo, it's a very long walk......I'm just going to have brekky with hubby and anyone game enough at the Lowenbrau and hit the Nelson next.......I'd rather go somewhere else for lunch though, then on to the Belgian for some glassware, um, I mean tripels (price wise as well) then to the redoak or squires, macquarie and taphouse if I can climb the mountain.......I was actually thinking of hiring a booze bus for us, but it depends on how many want to kick in - it would save us precious drinking hours.......


----------



## Little_Squares (4/5/09)

Yes, I'm back again. I just found a company who will ferry us around from pub to pub all day for $30 each if we have 20 people on board......anyone for drinking and not walking? May turn this into a poll....


----------



## pip__ (4/5/09)

I'd meet you chaps for one along the way somewhere but I'll be on honeymoon. Denied.


----------



## Weizguy (4/5/09)

Little_Squares said:


> I agree, I don't think I'd make it all the way from Manly to Darlo, it's a very long walk......I'm just going to have brekky with hubby and anyone game enough at the Lowenbrau and hit the Nelson next.......I'd rather go somewhere else for lunch though, then on to the Belgian for some glassware, um, I mean tripels (price wise as well) then to the redoak or squires, macquarie and taphouse if I can climb the mountain.......I was actually thinking of hiring a booze bus for us, but it depends on how many want to kick in - it would save us precious drinking hours.......


You know that I'm not intimidated by anyone here, so I'll do my best to get there for breakfast.

As for the bus, that sounds like a bulk buy,...so - we'll need a poll :lol: 
I'm OK to chip in, or OK to walk. Go with the flow... B)


----------



## Little_Squares (4/5/09)

I've posted a poll but forgot to title it as one.......duh!


----------



## redbeard (4/5/09)

Mel, If your keen for a bus / train, how about a $17 daytripper ticket ? less organising ...


----------



## homekegger1 (4/5/09)

Pumpy said:


> Linz I hope you are not pushing the F#@*ng wheelchair with Little Squares in it again .
> 
> Boozy the clown ,Franko and Ross have not had the mental stability since you let Little squares crash into the the concrete freeway underpass with all the drama that went with injuring her ankle or the underpass .
> 
> ...



Arrgghh, Those were the days. What a funny funny start to a great day. Not that I remember the night. Hope you guys have a ball. I will be there in 2010 and beyond.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Little_Squares (4/5/09)

redbeard said:


> Mel, If your keen for a bus / train, how about a $17 daytripper ticket ? less organising ...



Was thinking of that, but there's still a lot of stuffing around, and if anyone gets a little rowdy - like in previous years, public transport won't be an option......it was just a thought and I figured that we'd end up with more of us at the end than usual as we could cover more square miles in half the time so those with dinners to go to or SWMBO's with deadlines could be satisfied, or even join us?......


----------



## Little_Squares (4/5/09)

homekegger1 said:


> Arrgghh, Those were the days. What a funny funny start to a great day. Not that I remember the night. Hope you guys have a ball. I will be there in 2010 and beyond.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HK


 

Yay, you'd better be - I can't recall a crawl as funny as when you were there......


----------



## captaincleanoff (6/5/09)

so the 16th is the confirmed date?

what is the schedule for the day?


----------



## KingPython (6/5/09)

I think I'll join you guys in the city and avoid The Rocks.


----------



## MCT (6/5/09)

Got this weekend off now so will be tagging along :beerbang: :chug: :beer: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Little_Squares (7/5/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> so the 16th is the confirmed date?
> 
> what is the schedule for the day?



Check the map on page 5 - The Map!

We, and by that I mean Linz and I; are commencing at the Lowenbrau at 9:00am for all of those German beer and breakfast lovers. It's a good meeting point too.........mmmmmm....mangoweizen 500ml this year - none of this pansy ass (can I say ass?) 300ml stuff......


----------



## Little_Squares (7/5/09)

Was also contemplating the wearing of a new beer wench costume purchased.....however may get me in more trouble..... maybe I can wear pants of some kind with it?


----------



## Muggus (7/5/09)

Argh! The forces of the world are up against me!

I was contemplating joining you fine gentlemen later on in the evening, after a tough day on the field. But it appears friends of mine have scheduled their premature wedding on the same day, and that will probably rage on into the wee hours.

By any chance are there good places for beer in Narrabeen?


----------



## petesbrew (7/5/09)

Sadly, I have to pull out of the crawl at the last minute. Have a belgian or 10 for me!
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Doc (12/5/09)

Sorry team, but I'm not going to make it on Saturday.
I have a valid reason and will have a note from my surgeon after a small op on Friday though.
Have fun, take lots of photos, don't get arrested and make me jealous.

Doc


----------



## schooey (12/5/09)

I'm out too... 

Somebody went and bought the wife entry into a course for this weekend for Mothers Day... :angry: 

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## white.grant (12/5/09)

I am a scratching as well. Hope you have a great day..


----------



## PostModern (12/5/09)

Feck. I can't make it either. Unavoidable scheduling conflict.


----------



## Josh (12/5/09)

Wow! Who is going?

Have just scratched myself from soccer to go crawling. I'm hoping to make it to Lowenbrau for a breakfast mangoweizen.


----------



## Weizguy (12/5/09)

I have to be there. I promised Franko at Paddy's 2 weeks back. Big Stu from Newie will also attend, and I'm glad that I'll no longer be needed to carry glasses for Schooey (not that I did last time either).

This is my belated birthday pubcrawl, and I need to cheer myself up after the engine repairs to the Weiz-mobile (timing belt, etc).

Les out

P.S. Anyone from Newie area going to the Train station via Medowie on Saturday?


----------



## matti (12/5/09)

I will be Renovating  
Just bad timing I guess, but I hope those that goes have lots of fun.

Matti


----------



## Franko (12/5/09)

matti said:


> I will be Renovating
> Just bad timing I guess, but I hope those that goes have lots of fun.
> 
> Matti



Matti you are soft- leave it for sunday when you have a hangover mate.

And Yes Les I will be there looking foward to our annual beer mystery tour


Franko


----------



## Franko (12/5/09)

Little_Squares said:


> Check the map on page 5 - The Map!
> 
> We, and by that I mean Linz and I; are commencing at the Lowenbrau at 9:00am for all of those German beer and breakfast lovers. It's a good meeting point too.........mmmmmm....mangoweizen 500ml this year - none of this pansy ass (can I say ass?) 300ml stuff......



What happend to the "Australian" on that map Mel....


----------



## berapnopod (13/5/09)

I'll be there.

The map doesn't show any times, other than 9am at the Lurvenbroy. Can someone who is going at the start PM me a mobile number? I am not sure if I will make the start so need to find out where to catch up.

Berp.


----------



## gibbocore (13/5/09)

what time does everyone reckon they'll be at teh taphouse?


----------



## schooey (13/5/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'm glad that I'll no longer be needed to carry glasses for Schooey (not that I did last time either).
> 
> This is my belated birthday pubcrawl, and I need to cheer myself up after the engine repairs to the Weiz-mobile (timing belt, etc).
> 
> Les out



HaHa!

Schooey may have scored a free pass... The wife's art class was cancelled! Looks like you might have to carry the glasses this year, Les.. and pose for pics with strange asian tourists... :lol:

I saw the Yes-mobile on the back of a tilt tray heading south on Lake Road near Glendale late last week, I thought you might have sold it...


----------



## Franko (13/5/09)

whoo whoo its now the Les,Schooey and Franko show


----------



## rosswill (13/5/09)

I'll be there.


----------



## Gulpa (13/5/09)

Controller has confirmed. Im in as well. Im up for breakfast maibocks. :icon_cheers: 

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Weizguy (13/5/09)

schooey said:


> HaHa!
> 
> Schooey may have scored a free pass... The wife's art class was cancelled! Looks like you might have to carry the glasses this year, Les.. and pose for pics with strange asian tourists... :lol:
> 
> I saw the Yes-mobile on the back of a tilt tray heading south on Lake Road near Glendale late last week, I thought you might have sold it...


Still not sure how I'm getting to the station for the early start to the train trip, but I'm working on it.

The show must go on, dammit!


----------



## Little_Squares (14/5/09)

I called the Lowenbrau and they're happy to open at 9:00am for us. The 'plan' is that we start there as a meeting place for everyone. We usually end up there until 11:00am so for the stragglers, I guess we'll be at the Nelson by 11:30am and the Taphouse by say 7pm?


----------



## Little_Squares (14/5/09)

pose for pics with strange asian tourists...


OOhh....that sounds like a theme......let's see how many other people's photo's we can get into.....must include the obligatory tourist V for victory finger salute.....


----------



## Little_Squares (14/5/09)

I've pulled a four day weekend to work my way up to - and down from the crawl - a la "Rocky IV" :beerbang: 

I have told the Lowenbrau we're on a "Progressive Beer Tasting'.........lol  - I had trouble not laughing when I was speaking to them. Not sure if Reinhardt's getting up early to greet us, but we'll be meeting outside, at the long tables - same as last year from 9:00am for those of us with a penchant for the breakfast bevvy. Maybe we can get some pre-beer photos in........though highly unlikely.


----------



## Pumpy (14/5/09)

Little_Squares said:


> I called the Lowenbrau and they're happy to open at 9:00am for us. The 'plan' is that we start there as a meeting place for everyone. We usually end up there until 11:00am so for the stragglers, I guess we'll be at the Nelson by 11:30am and the Taphouse by say 7pm?



Little Squares ,I dont know how you do it 9.00am to 7pm sounds more like a marathon

Pumpy


----------



## crozdog (14/5/09)

gotta work on Sat arvo :angry: 

but hope to finish up around 4 B) 

I'll call linz or franko to find out where you are  

Franko - reckon you can finish that logo by then? :lol:


----------



## Little_Squares (15/5/09)

Pumpy said:


> Little Squares ,I dont know how you do it 9.00am to 7pm sounds more like a marathon
> 
> Pumpy



Pumpy, I think I'm only gonna make it as far as the Rocks Pubs are concerned by foot.......haven't been feeling too well and the legs aren't great - no wheelchairs though......Linz refuses! I'll contemplate calling a Lime Taxi later on (Squires or Belgian perhaps) and as they fit around 6-8 people, we can all taxi to the Squires or Macquarie, saving our sore, tired, thirsty feet/knees/ankles.....

I'm taking the slower route this year. Staying at the Lowenbrau until say 11ish to wait for everyone to turn up, then off to the Nelson for a decent tasting as we've previously rushed ourselves there, then a slow mosie to the Belgian where I plan to waste $$$ drinking Tripel Karmeliet and others.....if I make it any further I'll be amazed. I don't want to be racing around this year.


----------



## Little_Squares (15/5/09)

For anyone coming from the Macarthur/Camden area there's a train leaving Macarthur Station at 7:50am (via the Airport Line) which will get us to Circular Quay at approx 9:15am.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (15/5/09)

I'll be on the Northshore train leaving Hornsby at 8.30 - (Wynyard 9.14) with Liam (QA) 


Underscore


----------



## Punkal (15/5/09)

ill probably be there around 9 getting on the blue mountains train at 7:37 If i can get there in time... if i miss it i may be a hour or so late.


----------



## Josh (16/5/09)

Getting to Guildford sometime around 8. Hoping to be in the city by 9, Lowenbrau by 9:30


----------



## rosswill (16/5/09)

Leaving now


----------



## barls (16/5/09)

illl be leaving shortly


----------



## Ross (16/5/09)

Pissed I couldn't make the crawl this year - hopefully next - Looking forward to the pics guys/gals  


Cheers Ross


----------



## T.D. (16/5/09)

I'd think you would have been pissed if you could make it too Ross. Along with everybody else.


----------



## gibbocore (16/5/09)

T.D. said:


> I'd think you would have been pissed if you could make it too Ross. Along with everybody else.


haha glad someone picked up on it


----------



## Linz (17/5/09)

For some ungodly reason I was up at 8.30am this morning....maybe its the bobcat earthworks next door!!

From memory kicked off at the Lowenbrau.Ross(Richmond.not QLD was first there; thank god he was wearing his AHB shirt!) and the breaky beers were on! Harrassed to order the Traditional bavarian breakfast, but refused to buckle. Majority of crawl participants arrive in dribs and drabs. Best part was watching the market going couples come past and see Husbands look at as drinking at 10am and smile, then watch their wife look at us and throw a disgusting look in our direction, an absolute crawl pleaser!!

Stayed there till near 11.30 and moved to The Lord Nelson. Worked my way thru most of the beers there too aided by a couple of bowls of crisps. Also later to reveal, in atleast one instance, to be the home of the second porcine disease...the swine spew!! Also more attendees arrived and time swept on to about 3pm

The next stop was a frag bomb in the group...Some moved on to the Australian for the traditional Pizzas and beer whilst some went for the Euro delights of the belgian..Mell and I took the later option as there were up hills to manouver..and partook of lunch. The crowd from the Australian met up with us at the belgian...then We moved on to The Macquarie(by taxi, for some and Train for others) while some of the crowd went to Redoak and the Squires brewery at Darling Harbour..

At the Mac we took in a few of the beers for another several hours where the remains of the group disintergated to the Taphouse and Mell and I were summons back to the Lowenbrau by an insatiable Franko and Pumpy, and they had got the attention of the owner and we had our dinner around the 9.30 - 10pm mark

There endeth the night!! If you were looking for desciptions of the beers we consumed..buggered if I can remember..

Oh, one arguement was, 'Was the Maibock at the Lowenbrau actually the advertised 7.2%?" I thought so. As the alcohol was well hidden in the malt profile as a bock should, but others disagree..I could be wrong..


----------



## Pumpy (17/5/09)

Great evening and nice to meet up with some great blokes it always is !

I took it easy and did not get a Hangover this morning ,good sign of good beer 


pint Victory Bitter ( Lord Nelson )
pint Admirals Blood 
Pint Fat Yak ( Australian) 
Pint Little creatures 
Bottle Silly Saison ( Belgian Beer Cafe )
Bottle Leffe Radius 
Half liter Dunkle Weizen ( Lowenbrau)
Half liter HefeWeizen 
Half litre Mai bock 


Pumpy


----------



## Gulpa (17/5/09)

Yeah. Was a good day. Nice to meet everyone. and great to put some faces to names. No hangover.

I think the Maibock was certainly up around the 7% mark. Who cares if it wasnt. Lovely beer.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Josh (17/5/09)

Let's see if I can remember...

Lowenbrau
half of Maibock

Lord Nelson
pint of Old Admiral
pint of Nelsons Blood
pint of Trafalgar Pale Ale
pint of Three Sheets
pint of Victory Bitter

Australian
schooner Little Creatures stimulus IPA
stubby Gulf Brewery Pilsner
Kangaroo pizza

Belgian Bier Cafe
bottle La Guillotine
bottle Timmermans Fruit de la Forest Lambic
bottle Rochefort

Macquarie
schooner Schwartz Pale Ale

Taphouse
large Rocks Brewing Byrnes Red Ale
large Hargreaves Hill ESB
large Two Brothers Growler Brown
large Hofbrau Munich Helles

Paddington Inn
schooner Hoegaarden
schooner Heineken
schooner Heineken
schooner Heineken

Train
red Fanta

Home
large blueberry sugar-free cordial

... yep that looks about right.

Had a great day/night. Ian and I kicked on to the Paddington Inn after the Taphouse. Lost my phone after that, must have left it in the cab which sucks. Then I fell asleep on the train and wound up at Penrith. Coming back I fell asleep and woke up at Central. Then managed to stay awake and got out at Granville.

After a few hours nap, I woke up and felt great. In the afternoon I drove up to Pat's at Faulconbridge to pick up a bag of JW Pale Ale and a bag of Weyermann Vienna and 4 Wyeast packs.


----------



## MCT (17/5/09)

> *Had a great day/night*. Ian and I kicked on to the Paddington Inn after the Taphouse. *Lost my phone after that, must have left it in the cab which sucks. Then I fell asleep on the train and wound up at Penrith. Coming back I fell asleep and woke up at Central. Then managed to stay awake and got out at Granville.
> *



HAHA! The things we do. :lol: 
What I love is after all that, you still say it's a great night.  :beerbang: 

Oh yeah, condolences for the phone....


----------



## pixelboy (17/5/09)

Jesus Josh, If I drank that much beer i'm sure I woulda lost more than my phone and probably ended up in Darwin!

Impressive :wacko:


----------



## Pumpy (17/5/09)

Todd Baker said:


> Jesus Josh, If I drank that much beer i'm sure I woulda lost more than my phone and probably ended up in Darwin!
> 
> Impressive :wacko:




He is a Big Lad


----------



## Punkal (17/5/09)

The Maibock was my first beer of the day and i can say after finishing it off i felt the warm glow you get after a beer with a high in alcohol content.
I also had no hangover when i woke up i only felt a bit dry but nothing a few waters did not fix.
i got home a few mins after midnight so other than being a long day it was also a grate one and i cant wait to do it again.


----------



## schooey (17/5/09)

Had a uni student's brekky just before six (a yawn, a fart and a bit of a look around) and caught the train to Circular Quay, getting in about half nine and wandered dow to the Lowenbrau...

Pie for brekky...

Pint Mango Weizen
2 pints Hopfbrau Maibock

up to the Nelson

4 pints Old Admiral

on to the Australian

Bottle of Gulf Humpack
schooner fat yak
schooner LCPA
schooner Stimulus IPA
another schooner of LCPA to wash the taste of the previous away

on to the Belgian

bottle of Rochefort 10
bottle of Rodenbach
bottle of something else ridiculously overpriced but I cant remember what

on to the Mac

3 schooners Dark Bier Schwarz

on to the taphouse

3 pints Kostritzer schwarz

walk down the hill to Central

mandatory kebab with garlic and chilli sauce to decorate front of shirt with

two bottles of Fat Yak at the Central Pub

home again home again jiggity jig


----------



## Josh (17/5/09)

Come to think of it, switch the Rochefort for Rodenbach at the Belgian.


----------



## Weizguy (17/5/09)

schooey said:


> Had a uni student's brekky just before six (a yawn, a fart and a bit of a look around) and caught the train to Circular Quay, getting in about half nine and wandered dow to the Lowenbrau...
> 
> Pie for brekky...
> 
> ...


I had pretty much the same except:

Schooey confiscated my Old Admiral due to slow consumption at the Lord Nelson,
The other ridiculously overpriced beer at the Belgian was probably another Rodenbach.
I only had a half liter of Kostritzer at the Taphouse,
I had the same KEB and I think that the Fat Yak saved me from having a fat yak after eating the greasy, lubey mixed Keb (which I could not finish, surprisingly).

Stats for the day:
Tranny spotting - total of 4
saying "Don't judge me" - total of 15
Nipples grappled - a gentleman never tells - total of 17
requests for nipple attention - total of 3
number of hands shaken - total of 25
softest hands - Andrew Walsh
tastiest ear - Redbeard
worst attitude in a cab/ most Eurasian taxi drivers upset - Redbeard

Then up to Murray's today for a few quiet ones and maybe one rowdy one


----------



## joshuahardie (18/5/09)

I had a great day with you all on Saturday.

It was a shame I had to go home when I did, but I had blown all my money and had a good innings.

It was great to catch up with some familiar faces and meet some new ones.

You are all a great bunch of guys and girls.

Barls, I ams till not talking to you... :lol: I am far too jealous of your Westvleteren find. :icon_drool2: 

Cheers
Josh


----------



## barls (18/5/09)

i must say it was funny to see though. i had 3 different people refuse to talk to after they found out about those.
les you asked me at least that number and im sure i saw at least 4 more requests.


----------



## berapnopod (19/5/09)

Had a great time on Saturday. Apologies for ducking out early. And what do you mean by soft hands, Weizguy???

Anyway, some pics...




Peace, RabbitGirl.



Barry and Trev at the Lord Nelson, trying to work out who has the best AHB name.



Spot the VB

Berp.


----------



## joshuahardie (21/5/09)

Some random pics from the event


----------



## joshuahardie (21/5/09)

Cont....


----------



## joshuahardie (21/5/09)

A few random beer shots

The breakfast Maibock, at the Lowenbrau
The Gulf range at the Australian hotel
A Belgian, at the Belgian

and 

Someone had the nerve to order a VB.... not sure who the guilty one is, but they should be ashamed.


----------



## Linz (21/5/09)

My contribution from the photogaphically challenged


----------

